# Don't think it's too early



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

to start planning some sausage/brats/bologna, whatever winds your watch to make this year. Time to get the supplies together as well as spices and any equipment needed. All that is lacking is the meat, meaning deer, elk, pork, whatever. And most important, some recipes for doing it. Places to buy from, equipment to grind with, what type casings. I'll dig some of my favorites out this weekend and hope yall do the same. A great way to put up stuff and use what's free, not counting license, guns, ammo, gas, time lost from work. Postem up girls!!!


----------

